#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-03
<kembro> Hey, all
<kembro> Not sure what language to conduct myself in so, Shwmae
<kembro> Dwi'n dilyn Ubuntu Cymraeg ar Drydar ac mae'n braf cael gweld bod sianel IRC amdani :)
<kembro> Oes yma unrhywun o gwmpas yn orie mân y bore ma, te?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-04
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
 * brobostigon returns
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-05
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-06
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-07
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-08
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2017-05-01
<kn100> hi!
